# Auto Zone Discount



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

I buy all of my car items from Auto Zone because they have a location that is on my way home from work plus a Hub location in my town that is 24 hours.

So if you look on the Perks section of your account, there is an area for Car Maintanence. In that section, there is this promo for Auto Zone:










So I use it frequently but every time I do, the counter guys complain that its not working. Last Night, I went and bought new brakes and rotors for my Subaru and tried to use it again. The counter guy basically told me that he asked the area DM about why the code doesnt work and was told that it was never really a negotiated discount with the brick and mortar stores, only the online store. Its nice that Uber lets us drivers know that.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Oh well, did you really expect Uber to actually do something positive for the driver’s. If you answer yes then do I have a great deal for you on some beach front property in Arizona.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Merc7186 said:


> I buy all of my car items from Auto Zone because they have a location that is on my way home from work plus a Hub location in my town that is 24 hours.
> 
> So if you look on the Perks section of your account, there is an area for Car Maintanence. In that section, there is this promo for Auto Zone:
> 
> ...


that's bs, i use it all the time. theres a plu code they need to type in. I'll get it next time I use it.


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

Merc7186 said:


> I buy all of my car items from Auto Zone because they have a location that is on my way home from work plus a Hub location in my town that is 24 hours.
> 
> So if you look on the Perks section of your account, there is an area for Car Maintanence. In that section, there is this promo for Auto Zone:
> 
> ...


Unless you need that part today, don't buy at Auto Zone or Advance. I saved $200 buying my front end components online, over Advances cost. Motor oil, antifreeze, maybe light bulbs or battery's, fine. But hard parts No! Unless you absolutely need need it today.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Veterans get 10% off at AutoZone as well


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Autozone and the other retail stores are a RIP off. Most parts are marked up 800%. Its like buying groceries at 7 11.

Walmart has 5 and 6 qt jugs of synthetic oil for 15 bucks. Name brand.

Amazon can get you just about any part shipped prime overnight for half off retail. Not 10%.

These days I only go to autozone if it's an emergency.


----------



## Uber Sales Guy (Apr 8, 2017)

All you have to do is tell them you do Lyft. the guy types in a code and you get 10%. Works. Every. Time.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> that's bs, i use it all the time. theres a plu code they need to type in. I'll get it next time I use it.


It looks like there is not going to be a next time. The last time I checked, the AutoZone promotion was removed.

I had the same experience as the OP. I used the promotion a few times. Every time I tried to use it, when the guy at the register keyed in the SKU (996387) it didn't give any discount. So the guy at the register would override it and manually give me a 10% discount. I went to a couple different AutoZones and I was in an area where driving for Uber isn't very common, so I don't think they ever seriously questioned it. I was probably the only person at any of those locations that ever asked for the discount.

What is interesting is that if I look at my receipt, when the guy keyed in the SKU the register recognized it as an Uber promo. It just didn't give any discount.










What I circled in red is where the guy at the register keyed in the promo SKU (996387). It recognized it as an Uber promo, but gave no discount. What I circled in green is where the guy at the register manually gave me a discount.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

AdvanceAuto's web site constantly has 20% off discounts. But only if you order offline. 

If you know you have a repair to do, you need to use RockAuto.com for parts. Even with shipping it can usually beat local auto stores by a HUGE margin. But you should always price shop.

RockAuto: usually cheapest even with shipping. LOTS of parts. But you gotta wait.
Local Auto Parts: Most expensive, but they have the part, or can get it next day. 
Amazon: Pricey, but if you have prime you can get it in 1-2 days.
Local Junk Yard: cheapest, buy you gotta go get it.

Last week for 2005 Equinox I needed a new exhaust manifold and muffler. New the manifolds were $350. Junk yard price $20 + $3 entry. Muffler was $170 online, and at Advance. But Advance has their usual 20% code so it was only $136 + tax = $141. Picked it up at the store after ordering online.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Another thing about Advance is also that if you put something in your cart and don’t buy it right away, they’ll email you withn the next day or so with some extra % off. On top of the normal 20%, that is. 

Especially if you have signed up for their Speed Perks rewards.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> Oh well, did you really expect Uber to actually do something positive for the driver's. If you answer yes then do I have a great deal for you on some beach front property in Arizona.


Really? How much? I'm sold on it already. Always wanted beachfront real estate in AZ!


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Merc7186 said:


> I buy all of my car items from Auto Zone because they have a location that is on my way home from work plus a Hub location in my town that is 24 hours.
> 
> So if you look on the Perks section of your account, there is an area for Car Maintanence. In that section, there is this promo for Auto Zone:
> 
> ...


In the screenshot you posted, it shows a code, then an online code. Obviously the online code is for online purchases and the other is for in store purchases. If it's not working the manager can override it and still give it to you.

I use the code any time I buy something, unless I can get a bigger discount with their text message program that they send me via text message.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Be careful with these manager overreides. For the online discounts from Autozone/Advance every store has refused to give me the discount. So I would have to (really, this is how stupid it is) go to my car, order on my phone, wait about 20 minutes then go back inside and get the same part the manager wouldn't discount at the discount, WITH the speed perks on top.

Most FLAPS are not well run.


----------



## Delilah5 (Mar 20, 2017)

For you all mechanics Rockauto has good prices and shippin charges, and no sales tax.



NOXDriver said:


> AdvanceAuto's web site constantly has 20% off discounts. But only if you order offline.
> 
> If you know you have a repair to do, you need to use RockAuto.com for parts. Even with shipping it can usually beat local auto stores by a HUGE margin. But you should always price shop.
> 
> ...


You didnt get the junk yard one for $23, or was that a pull it out yourself?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Delilah5 said:


> For you all mechanics Rockauto has good prices and shippin charges, and no sales tax.
> 
> 
> You didnt get the junk yard one for $23, or was that a pull it out yourself?


Advance Auto has the most garbage warranty of any parts store


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

TomTheAnt said:


> Another thing about Advance is also that if you put something in your cart and don't buy it right away, they'll email you withn the next day or so with some extra % off. On top of the normal 20%, that is.
> 
> Especially if you have signed up for their Speed Perks rewards.


yeah I learned this by accident with a radiator recently. 20% off plus an additional 10 a few days later. I ordered it a
and let it on my uber go bank card and got 10% cash back the discounted total. It was in the store the next day. I'm not a huge fan of Advance but 37% is 37% .


----------

